# Looking for a Powerful handheld "RED LIGHT" spotlight



## bassackwards (Oct 15, 2009)

I am looking for a really good, powerful (2000+lm/3mcp+) spotlight that either has a red bulb or emits a lot of light in the red spectrum that I can use a filter with. None of the lights that I have found have much of a red spectrum at all...especially the led's and hid's. I will be using this light to hog hunt with and the reason I need red light is because hogs (and other animals) cannot see light in the red spectrum. 

If it matters, I am interested in more of a thrower than a flood light but at this point, I will take whatever I can find. The most powerful light I have found at the moment only puts out 200,000cp in the red spectrum and is rather floody.


----------



## gswitter (Oct 15, 2009)

There are plenty of incandescent bulbs that can put out 2000+ lumens, and modding a Maglite to host and power them is relatively easy. But getting decent run time means a big host, which may not be comfortable to carry for long periods. And finding a red filter that can withstand the heat generated by the bulb can be tricky as well.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 15, 2009)

You might try an hid with a red filter. 

http://www.aelight.com/product.php?category=11&id=19

Maybe Matt from Battery Junction will stop by and comment about red filter availability for the L50 and L35 lights. I thought they were going to be available but after a quick look at the website I didn't see any.


----------



## saabluster (Oct 16, 2009)

"Best" option would be to get a custom light built with a bunch of red LEDS. That is the most efficient setup as the power is only going to make that one spectrum and not wasting energy creating all the yellows, greens, and blues only to have to filter them back out. Nothing like that on the market that I know of so it will have to be custom.


----------



## wilsoncs3980 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think this might be what your looking for. 

https://www.magnalight.com/c-64-hunting-lights.aspx


----------



## Pacecar (Oct 16, 2009)

A few days ago, I ordered this light:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Spiderfire-L2-C...ash=item56306119da&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

When it arrives, I'll see if it's a better thrower than the Red MiniSniper Hawg light.

Bass... What red light have you found that is 200,000 CP?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 17, 2009)

Good call Wilson,

This one is a 35W HID


----------



## Sway (Oct 17, 2009)

www.lightforce.com LightForce portable systems are very nice, they can be handheld or mounted to the rifle/shotgun and have several filter colors too pick from.

Later
Kelly


----------



## Andrew S (Oct 28, 2009)

I have used this paint to paint the lens red on a couple of the $10 1 million candle power spotlights from Walmart. It works great. 3-4 coats ands you are good to go.

http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.co....html?osCsid=c02cea504a6a9ac2d301af626b52235d

Right now I am considering buying a couple of these:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EYFN94/ref=asc_df_B001EYFN94949371?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=googlecom09c9-20&linkCode=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B001EYFN94

I am using the vehicle as my power source though. 30-60 minutes of battery power isnt enough for me.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 28, 2009)

bassackwards said:


> the reason I need red light is because hogs (and other animals) cannot see light in the red spectrum.



Is this scientifically true? I know pigs, like most mammals, are dichromats ( we are trichromats! - Get your T shirt now) and that they perceive objects by colour contrast. So I guess it makes sense that flooding a single colour at them - red - may make them less able to see well. But as to whether they'll notice you with a powerful red torch is my question - fun to find out I'd think.

In Custom BST - Nailbender is makind P60 drop ins with red SST 90 leds - Lumens not in the thousands but about 700 I think?

I'll try to link:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239719


I'm hoping he doesn't tire of making them before I can get the funds together to get one!


----------



## Andrew S (Oct 28, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Is this scientifically true? I know pigs, like most mammals, are dichromats ( we are trichromats! - Get your T shirt now) and that they perceive objects by colour contrast. So I guess it makes sense that flooding a single colour at them - red - may make them less able to see well. But as to whether they'll notice you with a powerful red torch is my question - fun to find out I'd think.
> 
> In Custom BST - Nailbender is makind P60 drop ins with red SST 90 leds - Lumens not in the thousands but about 700 I think?
> 
> ...


 

I don't know about hogs but I can tell you that most animals are less spooked by red light. I can't think of a single desert creature that I have immediately spooked by a red light. They either pay it no attention to it or are curious about it for at least a moment before getting spooked. I have scared off critters with a white light immediately though. 

Red light also causes their eyes to glow more than white light. I never would have believed this if I didn't test it myself. I had 3 of the same model spotlight. A) was left white, B) had a single layer of the red paint I linked above, and C) had multiple layers of paint. Sure enough C was the best at making the eyes pop followed by B. This was at all distances too. A was the best at identifying what you were looking at in the distance because the red don't throw as far but C still lit up the eyes better. Even if you can't see what the eyes belong to the red will light them up.


----------

